# Zinio : problème avec un magazine



## Gautier (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'application Zinio pour acheter et lire des magazines depuis mon iPad. J'ai pu ainsi lire plusieurs numéros du "Nouvel Obs" sans problème... jusqu'à ce que je n'achète le numéro du 24 juin. Il se charge mais à la lecture, toutes les pages sont grises. J'ai enlevé ce magazine de ma bibliothèque puis l'ai rechargé : même problème. J'ai alors chargé le même numéro sur mon Mac (au passage, le système est bien fait, les bibliothèques sont synchronisées) : il est impeccable.

Avez-vous rencontré le même problème ? J'ai envoyé un message au support Zinio mais n'ai pour le moment pas de réponse.

La dizaine d'autres magazines que j'ai sur l'iPad ne posent pas de problème. Seul truc étrange que j'ai pu constaté : il semble qu'en passant pas l'iPad, le prélèvement sur carte bancaire soit celui du prix HT ?!

Bon weekends-end aux ipadistes !


----------



## Esart (27 Juin 2010)

J'ai eu le même problème avec le Figaro magazine.
Le service technique de Zino m'a pris de haut en m'affirmant que j'étais le seul, que je. E savais pas utiliser un ordinateur.... 
Le telechagemenlt bloquait sytematiquement à 68% et l'appui quittait.

Finalement, j'ai obtenu le remboursement et depuis figAro n'est plus proposé...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------

PS: Je précise que je trouve que Zino est une superbe application, la qualité des textes et des photos est excellente! Les photos de "Géo" par ex sont somptueuses


----------



## Gautier (27 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse. De mon côté, le Nouvel Obs se charge à 100 % sur l'iPad mais toutes les pages sont grises. Le phénomène ne se produit qu'avec un numéro en particulier.
Le support n'a pas encore répondu... Le problème est que c'est une fois le magazine payé que l'on constate que cela ne fonctionne pas. Je n'achèterai d'autres numéros qu'une fois le bug résolu.


----------



## jperezpla (28 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Nous regrettons l'incident que vous rapportez. Nous avons fait le test ce matin sur un iPad et n'avons pas détecté le problème que vous signalez.
Aussi je vous propose de vous contacter directement afin de détecter ensemble l'origine de ce problème.
Cordialement :
Joseph Pérez Pla, Zinio International.


----------



## Esart (28 Juin 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, c'est aussi ce que vous m'aviez répondu mais finalement malgré de nombreuses tentatives, je n'ai jamais réussi à télécharger le Figaro Magazine et vous m'avez remboursé.
J'observe que le Figaro n'est plus proposé sur votre site ...

Avant d'accuser le client, il est bien de se mettre en cause


----------



## Gautier (28 Juin 2010)

jperezpla a dit:


> Nous regrettons l'incident que vous rapportez. Nous avons fait le test ce matin sur un iPad et n'avons pas détecté le problème que vous signalez.


Et pourtant, voici ce que donne la lecture du "Nouvel Observateur" du 24 juin :






Pour mémoire, le numéro précédent :





Comme déjà indiqué, j'ai supprimé puis rechargé ce numéro plusieurs fois (au cas où il y aurait eu un problème de téléchargement). A chaque fois, le téléchargement va jusqu'à 100% et aucune erreur n'apparaît. Le magazine peut être feuilleté (on voit les numéros de pages) mais tout est gris. Le bug n'est peut-être pas lié au fichier lui-même puisque vous arrivez à le lire de votre côté. Mais il m'est difficile de savoir d'où il provient.

J'ai heureusement pu lire ce numéro à problème sur mon Mac (mais ce n'est pas mon but, j'ai acheté un iPad pour pouvoir lire sans emporter de Mac avec moi - avant l'iPad j'achetais d'ailleurs du papier).



jperezpla a dit:


> Aussi je vous propose de vous contacter directement afin de détecter ensemble l'origine de ce problème.


J'ai envoyé un message au support Zinio (adresse email trouvé sur le site) bien avant de poster un message sur ce forum.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Esart (29 Juin 2010)

A moi aussi le technicien de Zino affirmait qu'il pouvait télécharger et lire le figaro magazine... 

J'en doute mais il est vrai qu'il est plus simple de mettre en cause le client.
Je ne supporte pas cette attitude de technicien borné.

Si un client signale un problème pour un produit payé c'est qu'effectivement il a un problème.

@ Gauthier:  j'ai eu quelquefois ce problème juste après des téléchargements complets d'autres magazines mais le problème ne portait que sur les quelques premières pages puis finalement l'affichage complet se faisait bien au bout d'une vingtaine de secondes.

Je ne sais pas si Zino impose un cahier des charges technique aux éditeurs mais je pense que le problème vient du contenu des fichiers (fichiers trop gros ?)

Zino peut nous expliquer pourquoi le Figaro Magazine n'est plus proposé par exemple ???


----------



## Dugo14 RDC Bo 197 (29 Juin 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec le dernier numéro de Challenges. Téléchargement OK, mais toutes les pages sont grises ...


----------



## jperezpla (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Sur l'iPad, comme vous pouvez le constater, nous n'avons à notre niveau  aucun problème avec Le Nouvel Observateur paru le 24 juin.







Voir la pièce jointe 29201


Le magazine est souvent grisé le temps de son chargement. Peut-être était-ce votre cas.

Joseph


----------



## jperezpla (29 Juin 2010)

Dugo14 RDC Bo 197 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème avec le dernier numéro de Challenges. Téléchargement OK, mais toutes les pages sont grises ...



Voici Challenges du 24 juin sur l'iPad. 
Voir la pièce jointe 29211


----------



## jperezpla (29 Juin 2010)

Deux indications importantes si vous avez des problèmes de pages grises.

1) Lorsque vous lancez le feuilletage de votre magazine digital, le téléchargement démarre en streaming. Il faut un accès réseau pour permettre le téléchargement. Le temps du téléchargement, si le réseau est long, les pages peuvent s'afficher en grisé. 

2) l'appli Zinio est accessible également sans réseau. Si le magazine n'a pas été complètement téléchargé, il demande la connexion ou peut afficher des pages grises si le téléchargement n'est pas complet.

Pas convaincu ? Venez nous rencontrer à Paris !

Cordialement :

Joseph Pérez Pla


----------



## momo-fr (29 Juin 2010)

Mon expérience à tourné court aucun des 4 propositions de test n'est arrivée complète sur mon iPad (32 Go wifi/3G), ceci en wifi avec toutes les barres affichées, ça bloque à 5, 6 ou 8 % puis plus rien.

Je l'ai viré de mon iPad. C'est très frustrant d'avoir une machine réactive et des services lents.

Désolé


----------



## Gautier (29 Juin 2010)

J'ai bien compris (et pu constaté) que des pages grises apparaissaient lorsque le téléchargement n'était pas complet. Mais dans mon cas, le téléchargement est allé jusqu'à 100 %. Et j'ai recommencé plusieurs fois pour vérifier. Je viens à l'instant de refaire la manipulation, sans succès. Il est possible qu'il y ait eu un problème lors du premier chargement et que supprimer/remettre le magazine ne suffise pas à repartir sur une base saine.  On peut faire défiler les pages, accéder à l'index, ... mais avec un contenu uniformément gris. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne se reproduit pas facilement que ce n'est pas un bug. Le message de "Dugo14 RDC Bo 197" me conforte dans cette opinion. Parions qu'il y aura d'autres cas.

Je n'ai pas l'intention de venir à Paris vous présenter le problème, ce n'est pas vraiment à côté de chez moi.

Pour les autres magazines que j'ai acheté (huit pour être précis), aucun soucis, la lecture est très agréable. Pas de soucis non plus avec les exemples gratuits. Par ailleurs, le téléchargement est assez rapide (en WiFi).


----------



## Gautier (1 Juillet 2010)

Aujourd'hui sortait le nouveau numéro du "Nouvel Observateur". Malgré mes déboires avec le précédent, j'ai décidé de l'acheter (depuis l'iPad). Aucun problème constaté.

Le bug de la TVA semble toujours là : c'est le prix du magazine HT qui est facturé. À moins que ce ne soit qu'une erreur d'affichage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------

Je viens à l'instant de recevoir une réponse du support Zinio pour mon problème avec le numéro précédent :


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for contacting Zinio Customer Support.  Thanks also for your patience. I'm sorry for the delayed response.
> 
> ...



J'ai donc reproduit une nième fois la manipulation et là, miracle, ça marche


----------



## WinMac (6 Juillet 2010)

Gautier a dit:


> Le bug de la TVA semble toujours là : c'est le prix du magazine HT qui est facturé. À moins que ce ne soit qu'une erreur d'affichage.


ça tu devrais le voir sur tes relevés bancaires


----------



## Gautier (9 Juillet 2010)

WinMac a dit:


> ça tu devrais le voir sur tes relevés bancaires


Dans Zinio, on voit "Get the newest issue 2,10  (HT)". Et sur mon relevé, je constate que 2  10 sont prélevés. Soit c'est en fait le prix TTC qui est affiché (malgré la mention "(HT)"), soit il y a un bug (en faveur du client !).


----------



## Gautier (14 Juillet 2010)

C'était bien un bug :mouais: J'ai acheté un nouveau numéro et cette fois le message de confirmation indique 2,10 , TVA : 0,41 , total facturé : 2,51 .


----------

